# Looking for an EDC Knife



## NotTooProudToHide

Just like the topic states I'm looking for a folding EDC knife. I would prefer its a "flipper" which is one that can be opened with a single hand if necessary. I'm also looking for one with a 3 inch or longer blade, serration doesn't matter. I'm not sold on one particular brand but I want something thats both quality and cost effective. Any ideas?


----------



## AquaHull

This will be my woods EDC after the mail drops it off today. Mine doesn't have the fancy smancy grip though

SOG Tigershark 2.0 Powder Coated 9" Fixed Blade with Nylon Sheath - KnifeCenter - TE-01

Got if from the same person as the Kabar last week
Michigan Gun Owners Community Forum


----------



## Seneca

I have a CRKT Ripple, It is a Ken Onion flipper that sounds like it might fit the bill.

CRKT made it in two grades, the top grade was all stainless and the wally world grade was a stainless blade with aluminum scales.

I recently visited the CRKT site and noticed they had discontinued the Ripple with blue scales, which is the one I have.

The other colors are black and bronze, I don't know if they are discontinued as well, as things usually go there are probably still some out there to be found.

The aluminum scaled Ripple comes only in black anodized, as far as I know they are still available for a little over 30 bucks.

http://www.crkt.com/K415KXP

http://www.crkt.com/Ripple-3125-Blade-Ti-nitride-Blue-Scales


----------



## essdub

I love my Cold Steel Recon 1. It's a little bit large, but I've been glad I had it more than I've been bugged by the size

















When I'm in the woods, I carry a kukri and or a Cold Steel Marauder. It's way too large to carry anywhere in public though


----------



## Kauboy

For years, I carried a Buck Odyssey folder. It was smooth and sharp. It opened via a thumb hole in the blade.
Later, I progressed to "spring assisted" folders which would snap open on their own after applying initial pressure to an activation point. Can't remember model, but it's a Kershaw.
Now that switchbaldes are legal in Texas, I've got a Ravencrest Tactical OTF. Think it's the "Nemesis".

So, what style are you looking for?

A man's knife is a personal choice.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Quip

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Gu...4305&sr=8-11&keywords=cold+steel+knives+kukri


----------



## darsk20

http://www.knifeworks.com/kershawleek1660swbrn3elmaxstonewashbladebrownaluminumhandle.aspx

I love the Leek for EDC and this one with the Elmax steel may be my next one.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

My current knife for the last year or so has been a kershaw folder. Held up just fine.


----------



## Medic33

cold steel voyager should fit the bill or a gerber gator.


----------



## turbo6

I've had a Spyderco Tenacious for the past year and really like it. Very well made for a bit under $40, not the best steel but good for the price for sure.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Seneca said:


> I have a CRKT Ripple, It is a Ken Onion flipper that sounds like it might fit the bill.
> 
> CRKT made it in two grades, the top grade was all stainless and the wally world grade was a stainless blade with aluminum scales.
> 
> I recently visited the CRKT site and noticed they had discontinued the Ripple with blue scales, which is the one I have.
> 
> The other colors are black and bronze, I don't know if they are discontinued as well, as things usually go there are probably still some out there to be found.
> 
> The aluminum scaled Ripple comes only in black anodized, as far as I know they are still available for a little over 30 bucks.
> 
> Ripple (Black) | EDC Folding Knife | CRKT
> 
> Ripple (Blue) Knife | EDC Folding Knife | CRKT


Thats the style I'm looking for, I'm making the rounds at our local sporting goods/hunting stores this weekend to see what they have to offer.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Quip said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Gu...4305&sr=8-11&keywords=cold+steel+knives+kukri


I got a Kukri from ExGhurkaKurkiHouse, the blade is sharp enough to chop but I just can't get the darn thing razor sharp although I've heard thats really not wise to do with a kukri.


----------



## Seneca

I'm somewhat surprised to see they discontinued the all stainless version, If I'd have known I'd bought a spare... 

I was a bit off on the price for the aluminum scaled Ripple it more like 35-40 bucks.

Sorry about that, They've gone up a bit in price since the last one I bought.

Wally world usually carries them, if not then online with one of the larger knife retailers.


----------



## PrepperFF712

I've been rocking a Kershaw Cryo for a while now. Love this little knife. Has a great edge on it and it's very rugged.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Seneca said:


> I'm somewhat surprised to see they discontinued the all stainless version, If I'd have known I'd bought a spare...
> 
> I was a bit off on the price for the aluminum scaled Ripple it more like 35-40 bucks.
> 
> Sorry about that, They've gone up a bit in price since the last one I bought.
> 
> Wally world usually carries them, if not then online with one of the larger knife retailers.


no need to apologize everything is going up in price. thats part of the reason i'm in such a hurry to get everything i need as quick as i can. the way things are going I don't know if people will be able to afford anything other than food/shelter in the next 10-20 years


----------



## M118LR

This is my EDC, and I've known many other serious Professionals that have this thier EDC. Pentagon Elite II


----------



## Boss Dog

M118LR said:


> This is my EDC, and I've known many other serious Professionals that have this thier EDC. Pentagon Elite II


holy jumping frijoles batman! what makes that rascal worth $200!?


----------



## Grinch

NotTooProudToHide, I carry a Razor Lite EDC by Outdoor Edge, it's a great knife, it's not super rugged but you can change blades very fast, I do have a Coast FX411 which is kind of the big rugged knife but I don't carry it too often, I also carry my Stanley 10-049, sometimes I will carry a larger strudier knife than my Outdoor Edge in conjunction with my Stanley. But as long as you don't plan on sawing through something or chopping something down with the knife the Outdoor Edge is a very good option, I've had mine about eight months and I'm surprised the blades sharpen well and they don't get stuck or jammed in the knife from lint, dirt and general pocket debris. I do wish it had more protection for your trigger finger, but beggars can't be choosers I guess. Is it the perfect knife ? No, is it a knife that fits me well and a knife I think everyone should at least try ? Yes, yes I do. 

P.S It's not expensive either, I picked mine up at Wal-Mart for I think 25$, replacement blades are about 12 bucks for a six pack.


----------



## Medic33

Boss Dog said:


> holy jumping frijoles batman! what makes that rascal worth $200!?


nothing, absolutely nothing.
other than good steel that holds an edge for a pocket (folding knife) they all are about the same.
I have and still do carry the same knife I did over 20 years ago it works and has never let me down it's a Victorinox swiss army has the large and small blade (all though be carful with small they are silly sharp for some reason)
Medium Pocket Knives | Swiss Army Knives | Victorinox Swiss Army


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Medic33 said:


> nothing, absolutely nothing.
> other than good steel that holds an edge for a pocket (folding knife) they all are about the same.
> I have and still do carry the same knife I did over 20 years ago it works and has never let me down it's a Victorinox swiss army has the large and small blade (all though be carful with small they are silly sharp for some reason)
> Medium Pocket Knives | Swiss Army Knives | Victorinox Swiss Army


I carry a swiss army knife know, not sure about the model, its the one that came in the two knife package at walmart. Its a great knife/multi tool and I'm satisfied with it, I just want something with a bit bigger blade and can be opened with a single hand.


----------



## Operator6

Check out a Benchmade Griptillian. Easy to operate one hand folder.


----------



## M118LR

Boss Dog said:


> holy jumping frijoles batman! what makes that rascal worth $200!?


I've purchased them for far less than $200 at the ships store or exchange.

To call this the Humvee of pocket knives might be selling it short. This is one of those knives that you have to handle to appreciate. The Japanese steel holds an excellent edge and is almost unbelievably tough. (I'm a buy American guy, so that's saying something) Design, locking method,I'll leave function & purpose out. (You can make your own determination when you have one in your own hand) I've even grown semi dependent to the Sharks Tooth Tip for ultra-fine work. I've armed all the Warriors leaving the comfort of my castle with them for their tours abroad, never a complaint. One did manage to loosen and lose the thumb screw, instantly replaced. Just handle one at the counter of your local knife retailer, because I can't effectively put into words what your hands will tell you. JMHO.


----------



## Grim Reality

Operator6 said:


> Check out a Benchmade Griptillian. Easy to operate one hand folder.


Another vote for the Griptillian. Mine has a 3 1/4" blade of 154 CM steel, flips open and closed easily with
one hand, MADE IN THE USA! (that matters to some of us), excellent warranty. Mine is... just a second... 
YEP! It is still hair-shaving sharp! I just used it to remove some hair from my forearm...(not kidding!).

If you want a slightly smaller version they offer the Mini-Griptillian...it's blade is 2.9". I am happier with
this knife than most any other I have owned...and I've owned a number of them.

Look up their website... Home page

They even have a custom service...you can design the knife you want...might possibly be appealing.

I like a blade to have at least a small amount of scalloping present...I use it frequently.

Grim


----------



## tango

I have been using (edc) for about 10 years-- a Kabar/Dozer 4064 folder.
Has a thumb stud.
Strong, good edge retention, easy sharpening.
Have dressed deer, hogs, birds, fish, and any other knife chores.
Cost about 25.00 bucks.


----------



## warrior4

Another plug for the Spyderco Tenacious. I've had mine for over a year and it's never let me down. I like that I can also adjust how I carry it. Out of the box it carries tip down, but one can re-adjust it with a set of small screwdrivers and now I carry it tip up in my pocket. I've never had a bad product from Spyderco personally.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

My EDC knife is the Kershaw Cryo. I have to say that I have enjoyed it so much I wanna get the big brother the Cryo II.

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Cryo-Knife/dp/B00P6M1WPE


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Update. Well I compromised on my 3 inch blade requirement and purchased a Kershaw Cryo. It did tick almost ever requirement that I had in addition to receiving many positive reviews on amazon and by nutnfancy not to mention the price was right.

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-155TI...ershaw cryo&qid=1459424544&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## AquaHull

Nice folder


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

CWOLDOJAX said:


> My EDC knife is the Kershaw Cryo. I have to say that I have enjoyed it so much I wanna get the big brother the Cryo II.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Cryo-Knife/dp/B00P6M1WPE


I didn't even see your post lol. I ultimately decided to go with the Cryo, it meets all my demands and I'm not going to fuss over 1/4 of an inch. Its just going to serve as a utility//edc blade. If I need a bigger blade I have my hunting knife I got when I was a kid or my Kukri.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Got it in over the weekend and I couldn't be happier. Its going to make a fine addition to the swiss army knife I already carry. It was definitely 25 dollars well spent.


----------



## Nitromaster

I can't say enough about Benchmade knives. I have 3 that I rotate through, a couple Griptilians and an Axis Flippir. I also use a Wison Combat Custom folder that is nice but a bit big.


----------

